# Hey I'm new



## Lyndon (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi, my name is Lyndon Holland. I am 17 and live in England. I just found this website, so I thought I would show you some of my music. my website is http://www.lyndonholland.com . I have composed for one comedy short and another film is in progress. The music currently on my website were made using older samples (Roland XV-5050 sound module). I have not got a good gigasample library (vienna symphony, SAM etc). Before I can put music up with the new samples, I need to upgrade my PC. I have a 768 MB of RAM and 2.9 gig proccessor. This is obviously not enough to keep up with the samples. I can record mp3's with only a few instruments uploaded, but as soon as I add a lot, my computer can't handle it. It plays back through my sequencer fine, but when I record it to mp3, it jumps a bit becuase it is lagging. Oh well, I will get that sorted soon. You can listen to my older music for now


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Lyndon - Welcome to VI! Actually this should have been in the INTRODUCE yourself forum so I'll move it there since you're saying your first hello. 

Nice stuff - see you around the forums.


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome to VI Lyndon! :D It's great you have an early start on your music path. Have fun while you are here!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Lyndon, welcome to V.I.!! Enjoy your stay...

Cheers,


----------



## Herman Witkam (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Lyndon.
I am FROM Holland 
Enjoy your stay here at V.I.
EDIT: And stop pirating dammit! :evil:


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 24, 2005)

Huh, what is he pirating?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok nevermind I just saw his thread in the sample forum. :D


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 24, 2005)

Lyndon: please read my reply in the Samples forum.


----------

